# Stolen Watch / REWARD



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Beverly Hills jeweler offers reward after losing $500,000 watch in stickup


Jeweler Shay Belhassen is offering a $50,000 reward for the return of his rare watch, which robbers took from him while he was at a restaurant.




www.latimes.com


----------



## WanderingBlues (Oct 27, 2020)

Not random. Other than the snatch, very professional. Very frightening.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

What a schmuck. Wears a half-million dollar watch and then wrestles three gunmen and gets a lady shot in the process. And he has insurance. Not worth your life or anyone else\s brau. Can't afford to lose it? Don't wear it.


----------



## DSZ44 (Feb 7, 2021)

Ticonderoga said:


> What a schmuck. Wears a half-million dollar watch and then wrestles three gunmen and gets a lady shot in the process. And he has insurance. Not worth your life or anyone else\s brau. Can't afford to lose it? Don't wear it.


Shame she was grazed. Happy a very likely hot firearm is off the street. I don't agree with the wear it be prepared to lose it though. Shame it's even a thing in society. Those thugs are losers. All of them are.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

DSZ44 said:


> Shame she was grazed. Happy a very likely hot firearm is off the street.* I don't agree with the wear it be prepared to lose it though.* Shame it's even a thing in society. Those thugs are losers. All of them are.


I'm no victim and I don't agree with the _principle_ of it either. But unless you live in a place where you can legally carry, you have no business in an unarmed life-and-death fight with three gunmen for an *insured* watch.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> I'm no victim and I don't agree with the _principle_ of it either. But unless you live in a place where you can legally carry, you have no business in an unarmed life-and-death fight with three gunmen for an *insured* watch.


Even with CCW you'd probably best comply with the *three* gunmen holding you up, unless you're the Punisher.


----------



## DSZ44 (Feb 7, 2021)

kritameth said:


> Even with CCW you'd probably best comply with the *three* gunmen holding you up, unless you're the Punisher.


That's what sucks. You're right. Even with a load of training you would have to basically be paranoid looking at everyone at all times to even pick that up. From experience and a previous lifetime, this is a tough situation. I hate to say it but I have to consider it where I live when I need to go towards the city. Depending where we are, time to slip the watch in the briefcase. No carry for us!!

@Ticonderoga ; preach on the ccw though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

DSZ44 said:


> That's what sucks. You're right. Even with a load of training you would have to basically be paranoid looking at everyone at all times to even pick that up. From experience and a previous lifetime, this is a tough situation. I hate to say it but I have to consider it where I live when I need to go towards the city. Depending where we are, time to slip the watch in the briefcase. No carry for us!!
> 
> @Ticonderoga ; preach on the ccw though!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Robberies like this are less frequent in CCW states. First because the victim might be armed and second, a good chance that other patrons in the restaurant are also. The guy that shot up the movie theater in Colorad, he drove past several other movie theaters to get to one on the other side of town that had a no carry posting.


----------



## cbr2012 (Apr 14, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> What a schmuck. Wears a half-million dollar watch and then wrestles three gunmen and gets a lady shot in the process. And he has insurance. Not worth your life or anyone else\s brau. Can't afford to lose it? Don't wear it.


Not sure this is fair - its a shocking incident and i'm sure the 'fight or flight' instinct just kicked in. Your logic is correct but in the heat of the moment this is harder to rationalize...Have you ever had a gun pointed at you?


----------



## Rolehex (Jun 14, 2016)

For years I have dreamed of someday owning my grail watch, a Patek 5711, but having the current value of 100k on your wrist sure makes you a target. And with three guys and gun...don't be stupid, give them the watch!!!


----------



## watchbreather2 (Sep 20, 2016)

Yes i hate to say it too but give the thugs the watch,not worth your life or someone else's life however the flip side is its gut instinct to fight and not just give your watch(or other valuables)away and say have a nice day to the scumbags,I hope he gets his watch back.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> I'm no victim and I don't agree with the _principle_ of it either. But unless you live in a place where you can legally carry, you have no business in an unarmed life-and-death fight with three gunmen for an *insured* watch.


Correction.

You have no business in a life and death fight over a watch


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Surely it will be difficult, if not impossible for the theives to sell such a distinct watch?

It's not as if it can be stripped for parts value, or sold on eBay.

Unless there are black market trawling private collectors who like to have these things, never wear them, never show them to anyone, and never get them serviced...

SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Mediocre said:


> Correction.
> 
> You have no business in a life and death fight over a watch


Agreed and that it was also insured just adds to the victim's folly.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Black5 said:


> Surely it will be difficult, if not impossible for the theives to sell such a distinct watch?
> 
> It's not as if it can be stripped for parts value, or sold on eBay.
> 
> ...


Good point. However, in many 3rd world countries a lot of the luxury cars sold are stolen from other countries and paperwork created by corrupt officials who are bribed. If your watch is sold to a minister of finance in some far away country, not much the WUS Stolen Watch Report is going to help you.


----------



## DanielWellingtonEsEl#1 (Nov 2, 2021)

I


Ticonderoga said:


> Good point. However, in many 3rd world countries a lot of the luxury cars sold are stolen from other countries and paperwork created by corrupt officials who are bribed. If your watch is sold to a minister of finance in some far away country, not much the WUS Stolen Watch Report is going to help you.


Agreed, they will sell it OCONUS.


----------



## Silverspoon09 (12 mo ago)

Honestly, what is going on over in Cali ..


----------



## STK1200S (Jul 28, 2015)

............


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

cbr2012 said:


> Not sure this is fair - its a shocking incident and i'm sure the 'fight or flight' instinct just kicked in. Your logic is correct but in the heat of the moment this is harder to rationalize...Have you ever had a gun pointed at you?


Twice in my life (before military service and both occasions in the PRK) and I gave the thugs whatever they wanted and didn't dream of fighting a gunman with my hands. I'll say it again, the guy wearing the watch is a schmuck.


----------

